# Allez Pro headset?



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

Does anyone know what headset was used in the 2004 Allez Pro? The one I've got has what looks like an FSA integrated headset however I'm having a heck of a time getting it out of the frame, almost like it's attached to the headset or something. It's still working smooth, just wanted to take it out and clean it. ideas?


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

i think it may be this one:
http://www.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=product&taxid=34&pid=39


----------



## CarbonSL (Mar 11, 2006)

*Specialized Integrated Headset*

Since 2004 Specialized has used 1 headset system in all integrated headsets (Allez, Tarmac, Roubaix and Transition).

The headset is pressed into the frame and must be removed with a special tool. 

Your Specialized dealer will carry this tool and replacement integrated headsets.


----------

